# Guillaume de Machaut one important composer of is era,among great names



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

All i heard from him so far, is fine, top notch composer, when it's as instrumental part it's divine...
thus said the vocal work life douce dame jolie is amazing and his lament.

What should i pick up from him are there quality cd outhere i seen one i hope it still there.were i shop for cds.

Guillaume de Machaut had the same visceral impact on me like big name Pérotin, Hildegarde von Bingen and Gesualdo, he is in the same league has these composer.

What is his output, any box set Worth checking out, i have some of his work on codex faenza and one song on saint and siner called kyrie(i supposed it's lithurgic.

Anyone outhere love this classical composer?

:tiphat:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Try this







Only "defect" is the inclusion of some spoken material in the form of recitation of some of his poems.

I've seen people speak highly of the Orlando Consort's Machaut CDs, but do not have them myself.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Philippe de Vitry is awesome too. These composers have such a radiance.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Try this
> View attachment 79996
> 
> Only "defect" is the inclusion of some spoken material in the form of recitation of some of his poems.


I would prefer to have just music as well, but it is worth noting that Machaut's reputation as a poet was greater than his fame as a composer.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I discovered Machaut many years ago when transcribing some of his music. You should also seek out the music of his close Italian contemporary Francesco Landini.


----------

